# Merced, CA *BRANDIE BURTON* 7 y/o female



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Brandie Burton 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Senior Female Dog Pet ID: k10-43186 
Merced County Animal Control, Merced, CA 

Brandi Burton is a tan and black shepherd. She is very calm and likes people very much. She is very pretty and needs a loving family! Brandi Burton is approximately 7 years old and about 40 pounds. This dog is available for adoption June 11, 2008! Because this dog is a stray, it is unknown if this dog is good with children, cats or if they are housebroken. You can pay the adoption fee before then to ensure that this pet will become your family member, if not claimed. Due to overcrowding, the shelter will be forced to euthanize this pet very soon. For general information about this pet, please e-mail [email protected]. To check on availability of this pet, you must call the shelter at (209) 385-7436. If you can help this dog please call or go to the Merced County Animal Shelter immediately. --Their hours are Mon-Fri 9:30-1:00 2:00-4:30 (closed for lunch from 1-2) and on Sat 10:00-12:00 1:00-3:00. (closed for lunch from 12-1). They are closed Sundays & holidays. -- If you are driving a distance, please call (209) 385-7436 ext 4806, and make sure this pet is still available. 

Merced, CA 
<span style="color: #FF0000">(209)385-7436</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11047890


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

She looks SO sweet..


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I can transport anywhere in Northern California!!! BUT can't leave my group this weekend due to the fireworks. PM me if help is needed.


----------

